# Air Filters...???I want my 500 to breath better..



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm looking to change the air filter on my 500 Ho...and was wondering what would be the best one for the riding, i do...I'll mostly be riding in the woods and trails and farm land....what would you recommend and maybe even help the 500 breath alot better...Muddie49


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

for that probably a K&N., Or theres several others to choose from uni, twin air


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

if it's very dusty where you ride, I wouldn't recommend K&N... get a TwinAir, or Uni... they seem to be the most popular...


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys...will do!!! Muddie49


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I put a Uni in my Scrammy 500h.o. and have had no problems with it. For the price of the Uni I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

gpinjason said:


> if it's very dusty where you ride, I wouldn't recommend K&N... get a TwinAir, or Uni... they seem to be the most popular...


What he said!


----------

